# Kundenrezension: Creative Sound Blaster Tactic3D Alpha THX Gaming Headset



## Betagurke (12. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Community, 

da ich weiß, wie schwer die Suche nach einem "guten" Headset ist, dachte ich mir, dass es sinnvoll wäre, diesen Thread zu eröffnen um Euch die Suche zu erleichtern bzw. euch auf ein Top Produkt hinzuweißen. 
Ich habe diese Headset ausschließlich auf dem PC getestet und über mein Smartphone Musik damit gehört. 

Es handelt sich hierbei um das Headset "Creative Sound Blaster Tactic3D Alpha THX Gaming Headset", den Amazon-Link dazu findet Ihr hier.

Da ich schon einige Headsets hatte, denke ich, dass ich mir eine gute, objektive Meinung bilden kann. 

So, doch nun zur Rezension: 

Ersteindruck/Verpackung: 

Das Headset kam an, und schon die Verpackung überzeugte mich. Edele aufmachen, und kein billiger 0815-Karton. Alles sauber verpackt, dennoch sehr leicht zu öffnen. Es ist eine Verpackung, die man sich auch als Deko in den Schrank stellen könnte. 
Als ich es auf dem Karton "befreit" hatte, war ich etwas verwundert dass ich nur einen Kopfhörer hatte, doch die USB-Soundkarte und Das Mikrofon waren auch sehr schnell gefunden. (Es wurde diese "Lego-Zusammenbau-Feeling" geweckt) 

*10/10 Punkten*

Die Kopfhörer

Stabil, Edel und ein schönes Design. Mehr braucht man dazu eigentlich nicht sagen. Es besteht zwar aus Plastik, dennoch wirkt es sehr sehr stabil. Nur die die Ohrmuscheln sehen meiner Meinung nach nicht so gut aus, da sie außen durchsichtiges Plastik verbaut haben, doch das ist Geschmackssache und kein allzu großer Störfaktor, 1* Punkt Abzug*.

*9/10 Punkten*

Mikrofon, USB-Soundkarte und Kabel

Das Mikrofon wird mit einem abnehmbaren "Pop-Schutz" geliefert. Das Mikrofon lässt sich verbiegen, aber es ist nicht ganz so flexibel wie andere, deshalb ziehe ich hier *1 Punkt* ab. Sonst ist es Top, es lässt sich leicht an den Kopfhörer anschließen und bleibt wackelt nicht. 

Das Kabel ist nicht rund, sondern flach, was ich persönlich sehr gut finde. Doch leider ist es auch etwas kurz, doch auch hier kommt es darauf an, wo Euer PC steht. (Länge: ca. 1m - 1,30m)
An dem Kabel ist ein "Clipper" befestigt, der dazu dient die Lautstärke zu regeln und das Mikrofon ein/aus zu schalten. *1 Punkt* Abzug wegen des Kabels. 

Die Soundkarte ist zwar klein, macht aber optisch gut was her, wirkt ebenfalls stabil. (Ein Wunder, dass so ein Sound aus so einer kleinen Karte kommt)

*8/10 Punkten* 

Comfort:

Die einen dürfte es etwas stutzig machen, dass die Ohrmuscheln des Kopfhörers nicht rund, sondern eckig sind. Doch in der Praxis stellt das kein Problem da, weil sie sich an die Ohren anpassen. 
Innen ist es gut gepolstert und selbst nach 12-Stunden-Dauerzocken wurde keine Makel festgestellt. 
Das Mikrofon stört überhaupt nicht. 

*10/10 Punkten*

Treiber und THX Studio Pro:

Leider wird kein Treiber auf DVD mitgeliefert, man muss ihn sich selbst von der Hersteller-Seite laden, was aber keine große Hürde darstellen sollte. Trotzdem bekommt es deswegen *1 Punkt* Abzug.

Sobald der Treiber installiert ist, kann man das Headset in seinem vollen Funktionsumfang genießen. Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten, das Headset nach seinen Wünschen zu individualisieren, ohne große Probleme lassen sich einzelne Soundprofile anlegen, eigene Stimmverzerrer man kann Bass, Surround-Sound und vieles mehr ganz einfach einstellen, ohne große Mühe oder fremde Software. 
(Achtung: Um das THX Studio Pro nutzen zu können, muss die USB-Soundkarte angeschlossen sein!)

*10/10 Punkten*

Mikrofon-Sound: 

1A. Man bekommt Lob von allen Seiten, für die gute Sprach-Qualität. Nichts knistert, nichts rauscht - alles perfekt. Auch wenn man keine Soundkarte in seinem PC verbaut hat, sondern nur den Onboard-Sound des Mainboards hat, bietet dieses Mikrofon eine super Qualität. Allerdings nur, wenn man die USB-Soundkarte nutzt. 

Auch der Stimmverzerrer ist super, bringt an Laber-Abenden im Teamspeak immer gute Stimmung. (Besonders zu empfehlen ist das Profil: "freche Kids") 

*10/10 Punkten*

Kopfhörer-Sound:

_Musik:_

Für alle Dubstep-Fans ist dieses Headset ein muss. Es ist einfach beeindruckend, was es alles leistet. Alles kommt super rüber und lässt sich auch super anpassen. Aber auch bei anderen Musik-Genres klingt der Sound einfach nur bombenmäßig. Ich erspare mit in dem Zusammenhang die Worte, da man es selbst gehört haben muss. 

_Gaming:_

Ich habe dieses Headset vor allem in Battlefield 3 getestet aber auch in diversen Singeplayer-Games wie "Batman: Arkham City" und "Sleeping Dogs". Es überzeugt auf ganzer Linie. Man hört jeden Schritt, jedes Geräusch, man fühlt sich im Multiplayer von Battlefield richtig überlegen, wenn man sich auf den Sound konzentriert, da man - mit den richtigen Einstellungen - einfach alles hört, was um einen herum geschieht. 
Viele ESL-Spieler behaupten sogar, dass dieses Headset Ihren Skill ausmacht. 

Mit dem 3D-Surround-Sound habe ich keine Erfahrung, doch ich denke, auch dieser wird sehr gut sein. 

*10/10 Punkten*


Fazit: 

Es ist das beste Headset für Gamer im mittleren Preis-Bereich. 
Vom mir bekommt es 67 von 70 möglichen Punkten. 
Klare Kaufempfehlung. 

Da es meine erste Rezension ist, wäre es nett, wenn Ihr mir ein bisschen Kritik schreibt.

Danke Gurke.


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (13. Oktober 2012)

Betagurke schrieb:


> Es ist das beste Headset für Gamer im mittleren Preis-Bereich.



Ich glaube nicht das, dass Headset das "Beste" für Gamer ist, im diesen Bereich.

Mehrere User haben schon Berichtet das, der Superlux um einiges besser ist in Soundbereich ist, als diese "Gamer Headsets", die werden eh überbewertet, "extra für Gamer, bla bla bla"

Hatte auch schon mehrer, von "Profi Gamer Headset" bis zum "normalen Headset", und dachte WOW ist das ein geiler Sound, bis ich hier richtig Beraten wurden bin, jetzt habe ich den Beyerdynamic DT-990 Pro, kein vergleich zu den "Super Profi Gamer Headsets".

Und dieses THX was soll das bringen ? Ein häufiger Irrtum ist, dass THX ein Tonsystem, ähnlich Dolby Surround und DTS sei. (Quelle Wikipedia)

Ich kann die nur Empfehlen, mal dich richtig Beraten zu lassen, dann kannste immer noch sagen das die "Super Profi Gamer Headsets" besser sind, als die Stereo Kopfhörer.

Aber schönen Bericht von dir, besser währe es gewesen hättest du Bilder gemacht, dann währe der Bericht noch besser 

Was du dir noch durch Lesen solltest ist das hier: [HowTo/ANFÄNGERGUIDE!] Sound - Kaufberatung, FAQ und Wissenswertes


----------



## soth (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich will dich jetzt nicht entmutigen aber:


Du führst leider keinrlei Vergleiche zu anderen, möglicherweise bekannteren, Vertretern der Gattung Headsets an!
Für Leute die sich eine Meinung über das Headset bilden wollen ist das eher schlecht.
Das selbe Spiel beim Mikrofon... Welche hattest du vorher und wie war(en) es/sie angeschlossen (Mainboard/Soundkarte) ?

Imho das Schlimmste: 
Keinerlei Klangbeschreibung... 
Ist der Bass betont, wie sieht es im Bereich Tiefbass aus? 
Mitten und Höhen?
Was ist mit der Stimmenwiedergabe? 
Räumlichkeit und Ortung? 
Was zum Teufel ist "bombenmäßiger Sound"?


Zum Thema Headset vs. Kopfhörer wurde ja schon an anderer Stelle genug gesagt und berichtet!


Und noch als Hinweis: Den mittleren Preisbereich definiert jeder anderst


----------



## tankster (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich hatte es auch mal, hier sind meine Kritikpunkte:
Es ist stark basslastig und dieses ach so tolle Mikrofon.... naja, bei mir war es wohl nicht ganz so toll. In Skype war es immer viel zu leise. Räumlichkeit geht, ist aber nichts Weltbewegendes. Ich fand es Anfangs auch toll, bis es kaputt ging.
Zurzeit habe ich ein Sennheiser PC 333D G4ME. Es ist nicht mehr so extrem basslastig und der Sound wirkt einfach erwachsener. Außerdem ist die Ortung Räumlichkeit besser. War aber auch gute 60 Euro teurer  Wird wohl mein letztes Headset sein, danach kommt Kopfhörer plus Mikro, nur was das "Handling" angeht bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher. Beim Headset hat man alles in einem, bei so einer Kombination... Wohin mit dem Mikro?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2012)

Jepp ist leider so, bei Headsets scheiden sich die Geister. Wenn man eine halbwegs brauchbare Soundkarte besitzt bietet jeder Stereokopfhörer mehr für das Geld. Verzerrer und Co sind sinnfreies Spielzeug was keinen ambitionierten Spieler als Anreiz dienen könnte. Wenn man bei dem Preis von knapp 40 Talern die " Extras " rausrechnet bleibt kaum was übrig. Ich würde sogar behaupten ohne Schnick Schnack würde ein Koss Porta Pro + Onboard sogar Blind gewinnen.
Es fehlen irgendwie Bilder und der Vergleich mit einem Modell irgendwelcher Art. So ist es nur ein einseitiger Bericht dem man schwer einsetige Berichterstattung absprechen kann.


----------



## Erok (13. Oktober 2012)

Als mein Plantronic Stereo-Headset gebrochen war (passierte einfach so beim aufheben vom Tisch. Bin nie  drauf gesessen oder getreten, brach einfach durch lol) kaufte ich mir den Corsair Vengeance 2000 kabellosen Genossen der Gattung Headsets.

Was das zocken angeht, bin ich damit echt mehr als zufrieden. Auch Teamspeak und Konsorten sind damit natürlich toll, wenn man dabei nebenher auf dem Balkon liegen kann, oder durch die Wohnung traben 

Musik dachte ich, joa, hört sich auch besser an als auf dem gebrochenen Plantronics. Aber irgendwie hörte sich das alles zusammen immer so an, als ob man in einer riesen grossen leer  geräumten Halle stehen würde. Aber daran gewöhnte ich  mich schnell. Ortung der Gegner in Games funktioniert damit auch  tadellos. Getestet mit Medal of Honor Spearhead, Battlefield 3, MW 3 und Race 07. Da macht das Corsair eine wirklich tolle Figur (dachte ich bis dato), zumindest besser, als jegliche Headsets die ich bis dahin je kaufte.

Dann kam letzte Woche endlich mein längst heiss ersehnter Beyerdynamic MMX 300 (hab ihn mir in der Manufaktur selbst zusammen gebastelt xD - Wer schon soviel Geld ausgibt für nen Headset, der sollte an den 20 Euro der eigenen Gestaltung nicht rum knusern dachte ich mir)

Paket kam an, und der erste Eindruck war, naja..... die Gamer-Headsets geben da schon mehr her vom ersten Eindruck....

Ausgepackt das gute Stück, nach geschaut ob die Namens-Gravur auch richtig ist, und das Teil erst mal einem Rundum-Blick unterzogen. Dachte erst, joa  wirkt schon stabil, aber hebt sich jetzt auf den ersten Blick nicht sonderlich von den Gamer-Headsets ab.

Dann endlich das gute Stück  an der Asus Xonar Phoebus angeschlossen, und erst mal von Metallica die SM angeworfen und dabei schon bei den ersten Tönen die aus den Ohrmuscheln dröhnten richtig gestaunt.
Einen so glasklaren Klang habe ich bis dato noch  nie  auf die Lauscher getrommelt bekommen. Anfangs vermisste ich den bis hierhin gewohnten satten Bass, den  Gamer-Headsets so raus prügeln. Jedoch nach einigen Minuten des hörens, fehlte er mir ganz und garnicht mehr, sondern dachte nur so bei mir, jetzt hörste wirklich wie es sich anhören soll, ohne Bass, der jegliche andere Instrumente quasi übertönt. Die Bässe kommen sehr präzise und und sehr sauber wenn sie es sollen.

Da war meine Begeisterung schon sehr gross. Dann dachte ich, so, ab in die Games rein. Ist ja "nur" ein Stereo-Kopfhörer, der kann dem 7.1 Corsair Vengeance 2000 eig nich das Wasser reichen, was Ortung von Feinden angeht.

Falsch gedacht... Denn so gut wie man mit diesem Kopfhörer die Feinde ortet, erlebte ich es noch nie zuvor. Und in Battlefield 3 macht der MMX 300 einfach nur noch Spass, spass und nochmals richtig Spass.

Man entdeckt die Soundkulisse all seiner Lieblings-Games komplett neu.

Auch neuere Filme wie Marvel`s The Avangers, Men in Black 3, Final Destination 5 etc haben mich  so richtig begeistert vom Sound auf dem MMX 300

Sehr geil auch das Mikrofon. Wurde mir zumindest so im Teamspeak 3 bestätigt  paar geringe Einstellungen an Soundkarte und TS 3 und am Mikro (Position) und die hören nur glasklar meine Stimme, aber nicht, wenn ich nebenher noch genüsslich auf meinen Chips oder Zwiebelringen rum kaue  Vorbei die Zeiten des Mikro mutens, wenn man nebenher hunger hat 

Sicher ist der MMX mit 260 (Quad-Ableger) bis 350 Euro (Beyerdynamic Manufaktur) echt teuer. Aber rechne ich die unzähligen Headsets, die ich seit der Ersterscheinung des MMX 300  gekauft habe zusammen, bin ich auch bei fast 300 Euro, aber bei weitem nicht bei dieser Soundqualität und auch vom Material her des MMX 300, nie ran gekommen.

Von daher kann ich echt jedem Zocker, dem der Sound während des Games sehr wichtig ist, und auch der Sound beim Musik hören was bedeutet nur raten, spart lieber eine weile die ca 300 Euro für den MMX 300 und für eine gute Soundkarte von Asus zusammen. Es lohnt sich definitiv, und hat ein exklusives Hörgefühl in Zukunft 

Ich für meinen Teil, werde mir auf jedenfall nie wieder ein "toll verpacktes" Gamer-Headset kaufen in Zukunft, und hoffen, daß der MMX 300 ganz lange seinen Dienst auf meinen Ohren tun wird


----------



## soth (13. Oktober 2012)

Für ein MMX 300 muss man aber keine 300€ ausgeben sondern "nur" 160€  womit wir wieder bei der Tatsache wären, dass Headsets überteuert sind...


----------



## Spieler22 (13. Oktober 2012)

Und wieder hat jemand nicht verstanden, das der DT 770 Pro+Clipmikro und das MMX 300 Unterschiede aufweisen, die nicht von der Hand zu weisen sind. 

Das Headset hat nur 32Ohm+anderes Bassreflex System( daher also mehr Bass) als der Häufig empfohlene DT 770 Pro mit 80Ohm, vom 250Ohm ganz zu schweigen. (Den mit 32 Ohm kannst du nicht gemeint haben, denn er kostet 200€  )
Außerdem ist das von Beyerdynamic verwendete Mikro ein Kondensatormikro, wo ein Clipmikro absolut nicht mithalten kann. Für Teamspeak ist das sicherlich ziemlich egal, aber manche Leute haben auch andere Sachen mit dem Mikro vor 

Also, ich behaupte NICHT das die meisten User mit einem DT 770Pro+Clipmikro nicht auch zufrieden wären. 
Aber lieber soth erst selber hören, dann den Anderen erst nachsprechen und sagen DT 770 Pro= MMX 300 

@Te Ein paar Vergleiche zu anderen Kopfhörern und genauere Beschreibung des Klangs sowie, Bilder ( wenn auch nur ausm Netz geklaut ) würden deinen Beitrag hier schon bedeutend besser machen 
Trotzdem danke für deine Mühe


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich besitze das Creative SoundBLaster Tactics3D Alpha ebenfalls - und bekomme von einem guten Freund, der mich - und meine Stimme - auch aus der Realität kennt, immer gesagt, das meine Stimme verzerrt (Stimmverzerrer natürlich abgesachaltet) sei und ich doch lieber wieder mein alter Mikro/Headset nutzen sollte.


----------

